# Eclipse



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its looking pretty cool right now, 15 min until max occlusion.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It was cool.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool is certainly one word I would not use to describe it. 

Lame would be the adjective I would use.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I was not prepared and couldn't find glasses last minute so I made me a fancy cereal box and looked at it through there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We all left the office and watched for a few minutes. It was interesting to be under the sun but not feel the warmth of it's rays on my skin.

About the most exciting part of the whole thing was when I found several hornets' nests hiding under a metal box at the base of a light post and lifted it up only to find 20+ angry hornets ready to attack.

It was fun to see a bunch of grown men run away from some little bugs :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Cloudy and raining, it was pretty dark anyway. So I guess it was a total eclipse, just by clouds;-)


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I wish I could have gone to see the total eclipse but was unable. We had planned to watch it locally in its partial stage where I live but it was covered by clouds, like much of the country. 

It would be tempting to go see it next time if I have a kiddo. I think seeing those things can be a great reminder especially when we remember how young science is and recognize how powerful natural phenomena has been to many cultures. 

Wondering if the glasses will hold up for 7 years of storage for the next total eclipse that only hits part of the US.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

These wasps didn't like the eclipse


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mud Lake, Idaho. Truly something special. 100% with as long of total darkness as possible in Idaho. People, don't miss the next one, just go!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We shut down work and watched the peak while eating some pizza. 

Definitely memorable but I thought it might get darker when it was at 90% occlusion.

Anyone want some viewing glasses? 8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Definitely memorable but I thought it might get darker when it was at 90% occlusion.


^^This^^ I was surprised at how bright it still was.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Cool is certainly one word I would not use to describe it.
> 
> Lame would be the adjective I would use.


Yeah, I guess it would be lame looking at it through the haze at a trona plant.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, I guess it would be lame looking at it through the haze at a trona plant.
> 
> .


Fair point


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I went fishing instead. 

I grabbed my welding helmet so that I could watch it as I waited for a fish to bite on my line. 

I started to watch the eclipse and would look at it about every 5 minutes and then as it approached the apex if it I went to take a look and my line started to run off of my reel. I grabbed my pole and had a ten minute fight with a 6 lb rainbow. By the time he was landed it was all over. 

One thing, that fish sure was good tonight.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I tried to get my flight changed last minute to Rexburg, but ended up on the Vernal flight. 








So I ran up to little hole and made it just in time to watch it and fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Truly something special. People, don't miss the next one, just go!


+1

Partial eclipses are mildly interesting, but totality is something to remember. I don't at all regret going to see it, despite the fact that it took almost 10 hours (including a dinner break) to get back home from Idaho, instead of the typical 4.

I'm going to the one in 2024.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched while having brunch in camp. 95% where we were. Pretty neat how much the temperature dropped.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I went out on my lunch break to watch it. I used the lens from a welding hood to look at it. I found the shadows from the trees every interesting with crescent from the sun. In hindsight I feel like I really missed out. I should of went to a better location.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Cool is certainly one word I would not use to describe it.
> 
> Lame would be the adjective I would use.


Then you should of seen it in the Tetons. I'm ruined for these partial ones now. It got cold as hell and we could see some stars , probably planets. In 2045 there will be a Total eclipse in Utah if we are still around to see it. lol


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

It was incredible... Our timing couldn't have been more perfect- We witnessed it 100% while on sb 84 on the way home from our Alaska Cruise (Sailed out of Seattle). Missed nearly all the traffic too! While everybody was busy on the side of the road at all the rest stops, we and quite a few lucky others just kept it knuckle down and on the road. It was an eerie sight and feeling looking around at what looked like an early dawns light all around the car we were in, then noticing the temp had dropped quite a bit too.


----------

